# 3 Females Left!! 8x Gator



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

*3 Females Left!! 8x CH Gator*

These little girls are ready to go on Thanksgiving. 8x CH Gator breeding, triple bred off Buford.. They are ADBA registered, will have first shots and a Nizmo collar!
here is their ped
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [334349] :: LUCKY LITTER

Alrighty then!! May I introduce the three females that are looking for parents !!

these names arent official 

Meet Lil' Angel

















and Q-tip

















and big ol ms "Fat Mama"









here is a group shot 









These pups will go to working homes only and will be under a contract.
They will be $400 plus your travel expenses from NW FL

Feel free to ask any questions! 
Thanks GP!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

looking good man.. lookin good. I like the red buckskin with black muzzles.. AWESOME! I like the gyp you labeled qtip.. LOL Im good now on numbers but I had to give ya props on your litter. :clap: Great lil up:s you have!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how cute. the little black masks remind me of Marley when he was little. If I was able to take on a pup right now I would so take one just cause they remind me of my old boy.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Ah LOVE little red!!! Great litter!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute little ladies


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

so cute, loving that darker one she is gorgeous. Gonna make someone real happy im sure


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

HeavyJeep said:


> and Q-tip


I really love this one  Hope someone on the forum gets her so I can sees her grow


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> I really love this one  Hope someone on the forum gets her so I can sees her grow


actually I think so!! As soon as we finalize Ill break the news but she may just be in the GP fam!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^ yep that one, thats the one labeled Qtip.. LOL thats a good lookin pup.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Qtip is my favorite as well,
what a gorgeous girl!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Qtip is going to Zohawn! We just finalized..


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

and Lucky Jr. "Toretto" is going to be a force !!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, he looks good.. the pup pick of the 4 pups side by side, ... the last pic of the female pics at the top. The pup on the far left that looks like it has Jeep fold forward ears and has a dark mask... That lil pup looks like solid game..


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Yeah, he looks good.. the pup pick of the 4 pups side by side, ... the last pic of the female pics at the top. The pup on the far left that looks like it has Jeep fold forward ears and has a dark mask... That lil pup looks like solid game..


that is the Great Googly Moogly.. my pick  and I totally agree with you!!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

heres some more pics of G... for firehazard


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

hey gorgeous pups there HeavyJeep... Torreto is coming to good hands brother.. lol... (this is Torreto's new owners working buddy btw...lol) 
Great litter of pups and coming from an OG... Almost impossible to go wrong with this breeding.. Congrats to any & all who gets one of these fine animals..


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

pics of qtip please!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah... Im seein some cinder about to inflame at the drop of a hat~ Good stuff man, you should have a doc look at your shoulder after you dislocate it from pattin yourself on the back; because you should give yourself a pat, its well deserved. I like that pup something about its eyes and demeanor in the pics.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> yeah... Im seein some cinder about to inflame at the drop of a hat~ Good stuff man, you should have a doc look at your shoulder after you dislocate it from pattin yourself on the back; because you should give yourself a pat, its well deserved. I like that pup something about its eyes and demeanor in the pics.


 haha.. rediculus (<-- harry potter version) 

Youre too kind my good sir  but thanks ! The whole litter turned out fab-tab-ulous,, with some Fab-jeep-ulous in there :roll:

They are all now spoken for,, pending


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That's great! I really wish I could have had one but the timing was not good for me, I am sure these guys will do you proud!!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Had a buyeer back out of a pup.. so I have one more female looking for a home


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

The pick male is available now.. My buddy just got sent to Iraq so he had to pass.. so he is now up for sale!


















pm for questions..


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

thats a nice pup!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

awsome pup . wish you woulda been closer


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

UGH I can't look at them anymore they are too cute! lol


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

those are some great looking pups


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

SOOOO CUTE!!! OMG! Love them! I am a sucker for puppies! they are beautiful!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Man I really want another male ;( I wish I could afford to get him over here.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

thanks for all your comments  he is going to a MP here on the base to be raised and trained as his K9! love it! 
its official.. the litter is accounted for  thanks gp for all your help. They should all find great lives.

and you will see two of them grow up!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have any pictures of the parents?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Pretty pups


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Okellie (Aug 22, 2012)

I am looking for a brindle dose anyone know a breeder 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

